# intel Iris Pro (HD 5200) im Test bei AnandTech



## XE85 (2. Juni 2013)

Wie den meisten nicht unbekannt sein dürfte hat intel das Hauptaugenmerk bei Haswell auf die Verbesserung der GPU gelegt. DAbei gibt es auch eine wesentliche Neuerung, nämlich den eDRAM, ein zusätzlicher, schneller Speicher für die GPU. Im Vorfeld gab es viele Diskussionen wieviel dieser Speicher nun in derP raxis tasächlich bringt, nun wissen wir es. AnadTech hat den Core i7-4950HQ getestet. Vergleichwurde die CPU unter anderem mit AMDs schnellster iGPU, jener im A10-5800k.

Die Werte (FPS) sind druchaus beeindruckend:

Metro Last Night:
1366x768(Meduim Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 39 (+30%)
A10-5800k: 30

1600x900(High Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 16,6(+44%)
A10-5800k: 11,5


Bio Shock Infinite:
1366x768(Medium Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 45,2(+13%)
A10-5800k: 39,9

1600x900(Very High Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 25,7(+26%)
A10-5800k: 20,4


Sleeping Dogs:
1366x768(Medium Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 55,9(+5%)
A10-5800k: 53,2

1600x900(High Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 20,9(+21%)
A10-5800k: 17,3


Tomb Raider 2013:
1366x768(Normal Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 67,1(+44%)
A10-5800k: 46,6

1600x900(High Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 33,4(+37%)
A10-5800k: 24,3


Battlefield 3:
1366x768(Medium Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 54,3(+38%)
A10-5800k: 39,3

1600x900(High Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 27,4(+17%)
A10-5800k: 23,3


Crysis 3:
1366x768(Low Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 45,5(+24%)
A10-5800k: 36,8

1600x900(Meduim Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 28,2(+31%)
A10-5800k: 21,5


Grid 2:
1600x900(High Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 58,8(+25%)
A10-5800k: 47,1

1600x900(4x MSAA Ultra Quality)

i7-4950HQ: 33(+50%)
A10-5800k: 22

Fazit: Im Mittel ist die HD5200 28,9% schneller als die HD7660D des 5800k. Ein Ergebnis das so nicht unbedingt zu erwarten war. Der Vorsprung ist zudem so groß dass er wohl mit Richland nicht aufzuholen ist, erst mit Kaverie wird das GPU Rennen wieder spannend.

Quelle: AnandTech | Intel Iris Pro 5200 Graphics Review: Core i7-4950HQ Tested


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Juni 2013)

Respektables Ergebnis was Intel uns bietet, das hatte ich zwar gehofft aber nicht erwartet, ein Hoch auf den neuen Mitspieler im LowEnd und im MidRange Bereich


----------



## Coldhardt (2. Juni 2013)

Ich denke mal, dass auch die Stärke der CPU selbst da eine große Rolle spielt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juni 2013)

Ui, das ist nicht gut für AMD.
Man muß aber auch bedenken, das Intel in 22nm mehr Ausführungseinheiten in der iGPU unterbringen kann als AMD in 28nm (oder sind es sogar nur 32nm?).
Für mich ein Zeichen, das Intel nur mit Hilfe brachialer Rechenpower hier an AMD vorbeizieht. Mit entsprechend guten Treibern wäre noch mehr drin. Oder, im Umkehrschluß, mit besseren Treibern hätte Intel dieses Ergebnis auch mit weniger Ausführungseinheiten erreichen können und hätte dann noch Platz gehabt, die CPU-Leistung noch weiter zu steigern. Denn von der CPU her lohnt ein Umstieg von IvyBridge auf Haswell kaum bis garnicht, zumal man ja auch zusätzliches Geld in die Hand für ein neues MoBo nehmen muß. Ich denke, den PC-Markt würde man eher mit stärkeren CPUs wiederbeleben.


----------



## Explosiv (2. Juni 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ui, das ist nicht gut für AMD.



Warum? Der i7 ist preislich sicherlich viel höher angesiedelt, als der A10-5800k. Zumal ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, das viele Notebooks ohne dedizierte GPU mit dieser CPU auf den Markt kommen werden. TDP 47 Watt passen kaum in Intels-Ultra Books ohne sich nicht die Finger am Gehäuse zu verbrennen. 



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Im Mittel ist die HD5200 28,9% schneller als die HD7660D des 5800k



Lässt sich so nicht sagen. Man kombiniere eine starke CPU mit einer mittelmäßigen Grafikkarte, entstehen sicherlich durchweg mehr Frames, als eine CPU die limitiert. Zumal es sich hier auch um Titel handelt, die teils massiv CPU-Physik nutzen.

MfG


----------



## leckerbier (2. Juni 2013)

Was Preis/Leistung angeht, kann der A10 locker gegen den i7 punkten.


----------



## DeadlySilence92 (2. Juni 2013)

Sehr geiles Ergebnis! Was sich da die letzten Jahre getan hat, wahnsinn!!
Ich hoffe die entwicklung läuft in diese richtung weiter, Intel weitet sein Interessensgebiet immer weiter aus, ob's segen oder fluch wird.... 
AMD muss mit richland beweisen, dass sie in sachen igp die nase weiter vorn haben. Sehr spannend allemal!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juni 2013)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Warum? Der i7 ist preislich sicherlich viel höher angesiedelt, als der A10-5800k.Zumal ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, das viele Notebooks ohne dedizierte  GPU mit dieser CPU auf den Markt kommen werden. TDP 47 Watt passen kaum  in Intels-Ultra Books ohne sich nicht die Finger am Gehäuse zu  verbrennen.


 


leckerbier schrieb:


> Was Preis/Leistung angeht, kann der A10 locker gegen den i7 punkten.


 Stimmt, das hab ich glatt übersehen, das es sich hier um den i7-4950HQ handelt. 
Wobei das ja nun auch nicht der Nachfolger einer i7-3950, einer 6-Kern-Desktop-CPU ist.
Gerade das HQ soll ja klarmachen, das es sich um eine reine Laptop-CPU handelt, die auch nur 4 Kerne hat.
Aber teurer als ein A10 dürfte sie schon sein.


----------



## high_voltage147 (2. Juni 2013)

Oh man ich hoffe wirklich das AMD schon mit Richland aufschließen kann :/

Ich finde es nur komisch, dass Intel seine schnellste iGPU nur für Notebook anbietet. Denn auch auf dem Desktop wäre sie doch absolut konkurrenzfähig oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juni 2013)

high_voltage147 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur komisch, dass Intel seine schnellste iGPU nur für Notebook anbietet. Denn auch auf dem Desktop wäre sie doch absolut konkurrenzfähig oder irre ich mich da?


 Nein, das ist schon richtig so, bei mobilen Geräten ist der Platz begrenzt, da ist es sinnvoll eine iGPU zu verwenden.
Bei Desktopsystemen wird eh oft eine dedizierte GPU verbaut - zumindest bei usn Spielern 
Für Office etc reicht dann auch due HD5000 und die findet man dann auch in Desktop-CPUs.


----------



## XE85 (2. Juni 2013)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Lässt sich so nicht sagen. Man kombiniere eine starke CPU mit einer  mittelmäßigen Grafikkarte, entstehen sicherlich durchweg mehr Frames,  als eine CPU die limitiert.



Es lässt sich natürlich nicht 100% sagen, aber nehmen wir 2 Beispiele raus: Battlefield 3 und Crysis 3 - hier erreicht der 5800k bei CB im CPU Limit 96 bzw 55 FPS - also deutlich mehr als hier. Ebenso beim Haswell - per allcore Turbo erreicht er 3,4GHz. Er müsste damit deutlich über 100FPS bei beiden Games bringen. Tut er aber nicht - in beiden haben wir also eine GPU Limtierung, bei beiden.

Nimmt man also nur die beiden Games hast du einen unterschied von im Mittel 27,5% - also nur knapp unter dem Gesammtmittel.



leckerbier schrieb:


> Was Preis/Leistung angeht, kann der A10 locker gegen den i7 punkten.



Iris Pro wird es aber auch bei kleineren CPUs geben - vor allem bei den R Modellen



high_voltage147 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur komisch, dass Intel seine schnellste iGPU nur für Notebook anbietet.



Die GPU wird es auch bei den "R" Modellen geben - die zwar fest verlötet, aber durchaus im Desktop verwendbar sind.


----------



## high_voltage147 (2. Juni 2013)

Achso ok danke euch für die Aufklärung 

Kommt man an die "R" Modelle dann auch als Privatanwender ran oder is das ausschließlich OEM?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juni 2013)

Ich denke, die R-Modelle werden nicht nur OEM sein.


----------



## high_voltage147 (2. Juni 2013)

ok nochmals danke!

wünsche noch nen schönen abend


----------



## Ralf345 (2. Juni 2013)

Bei den niedrigen fps Werten limitiert die 5800K CPU doch nicht seine integrierte GPU. Im Gegenteil, bei den größeren Einstellungen vergrößert sich der Abstand ein wenig. A10-6800k legt nur 5% oben drauf, von daher ändert sich quasi daran nichts. Die Leistung kann AMD erst mit Kaveri erreichen oder überholen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Juni 2013)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Bei den niedrigen fps Werten limitiert die 5800K CPU doch nicht seine integrierte GPU. Im Gegenteil, bei den größeren Einstellungen vergrößert sich der Abstand ein wenig. A10-6800k legt nur 5% oben drauf, von daher ändert sich quasi daran nichts. Die Leistung kann AMD erst mit Kaveri erreichen oder überholen.


So, und jetzt nochmal so, das man es auch verstehen kann...


----------



## FabiCMR (3. Juni 2013)

die ergebnisse können sich sehen lassen..


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (3. Juni 2013)

Ist ja schön und gut.
Die HD5200 mit eDRAM ist also schneller als der A10 5800k

Nur gibt es da ein paar Kleinigkeiten die keiner erwähnt:
1. der i7 4950HQ mit eDRAM kostet $657, der A10 5800k umgerechnet 140USD
2. es gibt in nur fest Verlötet 

Also mal wieder ein Vergleich Mittel gegen Obere Luxusklasse.
Oder für Autofreunde unter uns A-Klasse gegen S-Klasse


----------



## XE85 (3. Juni 2013)

Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> 1. der i7 4950HQ mit eDRAM kostet $657, der A10 5800k umgerechnet 140USD
> ...
> Also mal wieder ein Vergleich Mittel gegen Obere Luxusklasse.



Nur bedingt, da es Iris Pro auch in kleineren CPUs geben wird. Für die "R" Modelle sind auch i5 mit dieser GPU geplant, und da ist nur die CPU Leistung niedriger.



Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> 2. es gibt in nur fest Verlötet


 
So oft wie AMD bei den APUs die Sockel wechselt ist das schon egal, ohne neues Mainboard bekommst du bei AMD auch keine neue APU.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. Juni 2013)

Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> der i7 4950HQ mit eDRAM kostet $657


Autsch, das ist teuer. Wieviel soll dann bitte das Notebook kosten, wo die verbaut weren sollen?



XE85 schrieb:


> So oft wie AMD bei den APUs die Sockel wechselt ist das schon egal, ohne neues Mainboard bekommst du bei AMD auch keine neue APU.


 So oft?
Also AM1 bis AM3+ war ein extrem langlebiger Sockel, entsprechendes BIOS-Update vom Hersteller vorrausgesetzt natürlich, war es möglich, neue CPUs auf ältenen MoBos zu betreiben, und umgekehrt, ältere CPUs auf neuen MoBos geht auch fast immer. Einzig und allein der Sockel FM1 wurde vorzeitig/schnell abgelößt.
Und dann guck Dir mal Intel im gleichen Zeitraum an. Sockel 775 - tot. Sockel 1366 - tot. Sockel 1156. - tot. Sockel 1155 - so gut wie tot. Mal gucken wie lange Sockel 1150 oder Sockel 2011 durchhalten.


----------



## XE85 (3. Juni 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> So oft?
> Also AM1 bis AM3+ war ein extrem langlebiger Sockel...



Lesen bitte! Ich habe geschrieben bei den APUs! FM1 --> nach Llano tot, FM2 --> nach richland (sehr wahrscheinlich) tot.

AMx ist eine ganz andere Baustelle und magels iGPU und Mobil Modellen  hier nicht wirklich vergleichbar.


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (3. Juni 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Nur bedingt, da es Iris Pro auch in kleineren CPUs geben wird. Für die "R" Modelle sind auch i5 mit dieser GPU geplant, und da ist nur die CPU Leistung niedriger.
> .


 
Nein du verstehst mich falsch. AMD verlangt für die IGP einen Aufpreis von ca. €20,- (FX4130 zum 5800K)
Intel verlangt einen Aufpreis von ca. 270USD von der HD4600 auf die GT3e (4800MQ zur 4950HQ)

Dafür bekomm ich auch schon eine Radeon HD7870XT oder eine Geforce GTX660


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. Juni 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Lesen bitte! Ich habe geschrieben bei den APUs! FM1 --> nach Llano tot, FM2 --> nach richland (sehr wahrscheinlich) tot.
> 
> AMx ist eine ganz andere Baustelle und magels iGPU und Mobil Modellen  hier nicht wirklich vergleichbar.


Naja, gut, dann halt nur APUs. Bisher nur ein Wechsel. Und Eins ist oft? Und selbst wenn nach Richland wieder gewechselt wird...ist zwei oft?

Abgesehen davon sind sich FM1 und FM2 wieder so ähnlich, das man davon ausgehen kann, das AMD hier versucht hat, ebenso wie beim Sockel AM zu verfahren, sprich die Anzahl der maximal möglichen Pins und deren Abstand zueinander bleibt gleich, nur einge Pins werden halt abhängig von der APU genutzt oder eben nicht. Hat leider beim Wechsel von FM1 auf FM2 nicht geklappt, weil die Änderungen doch zu gravierend waren, aber prinzipielle denke ich, das AMD wieder so verfahren wird.


----------



## DaStash (3. Juni 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> So oft wie AMD bei den APUs die Sockel wechselt ist das schon egal, ohne neues Mainboard bekommst du bei AMD auch keine neue APU.


Aber Richland ist der Nachfolger von Trinity und das bei gleichem Sockel also falsch. 
Aprospros Richland, warum wurde in dem Test nicht der aktuelle A10 6800k als Vergleich genommen, sondern ein älteres Modell?
Darüber hinaus, ich hab da nicht so durchgesehen, welcher Test stellt gleich nochmal die reine, CPU unabhängige, GPU Leistung dar? 

MfG


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. Juni 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber Richland ist der Nachfolger von Trinity und das bei gleichem Sockel also falsch.


 Stimmt, FM1 war Llano.
FM2 ist bereits Trinity und Richland. ALso mehr als nur eine APU wie suggeriert.
Das verschiebt das Verhältnis meiner Meinung nach noch weiter weg von "oft", denn 3 APU-Generationen bei einem Sockelwechsel klingt noch weniger nach "oft" als 2 APU-Generationen bei einem Sockelwechsel.
Wobei ich bei 1 Wechsel eh nicht das Wort "Oft" in den Mund nehmen würde.


----------



## DaStash (3. Juni 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Stimmt, FM1 war Llano.
> FM2 ist bereits Trinity und Richland. ALso mehr als nur eine APU wie suggeriert.
> Das verschiebt das Verhältnis meiner Meinung nach noch weiter weg von "oft".


Jop, vor allem stimmt dann folgende Aussage auch nicht "ohne neues Mainboard bekommst du bei AMD auch keine neue APU" 

MfG


----------



## XE85 (3. Juni 2013)

Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> Nein du verstehst mich falsch. AMD  verlangt für die IGP einen Aufpreis von ca. €20,- (FX4130 zum 5800K)
> Intel verlangt einen Aufpreis von ca. 270USD von der HD4600 auf die GT3e (4800MQ zur 4950HQ)



Das sind ja auch völlig verschiedene Preisregionen, bei den i5 wird das wohl anders aussehen, wenn wohl auch nicht ganz so niedrig wie bei AMD, der Speicher ist schließlich auch nicht umsonst.



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber Richland ist der Nachfolger von Trinity und das bei gleichem Sockel also falsch.



Richland ist doch nicht mehr als ein Speedbump von Trinity, die Technik ist absolut die selbe, also ergo kein (wirklicher) Nachfolger. Das AMD das ganze als neue Generation mit neuem Codenamen und komplett neuer (6xxx) Modellreihe verkauft ist dafür doch unerheblich. Man hätte den 6800k auch als 5850k verkaufen können, wäre wesentlich passender gewesen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Aprospros Richland, warum wurde in dem Test nicht der aktuelle A10 6800k als Vergleich genommen, sondern ein älteres Modell?



Vermutlich weil noch kein entsprechendes Modell verfügbar war oder die NDA eingehalten werden muss. Aber das ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, rechne auf die 5800k Werte 5-10% drauf und du bist bei den 6800k Werten.



DaStash schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, ich hab da nicht so durchgesehen, welcher Test stellt  gleich nochmal die reine, CPU unabhängige, GPU Leistung dar?


 
Wie ich schon weiter oben erläutert habe, sind die Tests von BF3 und Crysis 3 klar im GPU Limit, mit einem unterschied von 27,5%. Man müsste sich das jetz bei den anderen auch noch genau ansehen, da aber die 2 erwähnten nur knapp unter dem gesammten Mittel liegen, kann man sagen das bis vll 1 oder maximal 2 Tests alle im GPU Limit sind. Werde ich mir aber noch ansehn wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. Juni 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Richland ist doch nicht mehr als ein Speedbump von Trinity, die Technik ist absolut die selbe, also ergo kein (wirklicher) Nachfolger. Das AMD das ganze als neue Generation mit neuem Codenamen und komplett neuer (6xxx) Modellreihe verkauft ist dafür doch unerheblich. Man hätte den 6800k auch als 5850k verkaufen können, wäre wesentlich passender gewesen.


 Wie kann man Trinity, die scharfe Latex-Braut, bloß so mit Geringschätzung strafen?


----------



## DaStash (3. Juni 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Richland ist doch nicht mehr als ein Speedbump von Trinity, die Technik ist absolut die selbe, also ergo kein (wirklicher) Nachfolger. Das AMD das ganze als neue Generation mit neuem Codenamen und komplett neuer (6xxx) Modellreihe verkauft ist dafür doch unerheblich. Man hätte den 6800k auch als 5850k verkaufen können, wäre wesentlich passender gewesen.


Deine Interpretation, faktisch ist es aber der Nachfolger, da nachfolgende APU von Trinity. 


> Vermutlich weil noch kein entsprechendes Modell verfügbar war oder die NDA eingehalten werden muss. Aber das ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, rechne auf die 5800k Werte 5-10% drauf und du bist bei den 6800k Werten.


 Hab ich und laut*** IGP Test wären sie damit fast gleich auf. Wenn man bedenkt das dieses Jahr noch Kaveri kommt, welcher deutlich leistungsstärker, siehe PS4 und Xboxone, als Richland sein soll!  Aber sei es drum. In jedem Fall gut das Intel in Sachen IGP so langsam mal aufholt. 

MfG


----------



## XE85 (3. Juni 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Deine Interpretation, faktisch ist es aber der Nachfolger, da nachfolgende APU von Trinity.



der 2700k war auch der Nachfolger des 2600k - schlägt in etwa in die gleiche Kerbe, nur das der halt keinen eigenen Codenamen und keine eigene Modellreihe bekommen hat. Den zählt aber auch keiner als zusätzliche Generation des Sockel 1155.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das dieses  Jahr noch Kaveri kommt, welcher deutlich leistungsstärker, siehe PS4 und  Xboxone, als Richland sein soll!



Klar, Kaveri bringt wieder Spannung ins Rennen, nur steht dann auch schon wieder Broadwell an. Es kommt halt dann stark darauf an wer jeweils mehr zulegen kann, auf Fertigungsseite hat klar intel den Vorteil, 22 auf 14nm bringt mehr Platz als der Halfnode 32 auf 28.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2013)

Intel kann nun seinen Vorteil in der Fertigung ausspielen.
Auch wenn der Preisunterschied natürlich extrem ist.
Aber hier wie da müssen sich die Top Modelle miteinander messen -- egal wie groß die Preisdifferenz nun tatsächlich ist.


----------



## MaZe (3. Juni 2013)

FabiCMR schrieb:


> die ergebnisse können sich sehen lassen..


 
Dieses Fazit würde ich erstmal abwarten bis weitere technische Details verfügbar sind. Bisher weiß man nämlich, dass die GT3e mehr SIMD-Einheiten als die 7660d zur Verfügung hat und auch noch mehr als 50% höher takten kann. Von daher hätte man wohl mehr erwarten können in der Spieleleistung. 
Was allerdings jetzt schon beeindruckt ist die Compute-Leistung. Da wären Benches von dem GT3 ohne eDRAM interessant um mal zu vergleichen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juni 2013)

PCGH schreibt von 832GFLOPS Rohleistung bei der GT3e gegenüber 648GFLOPS bei AMDs 8670D.
Da sind 28% Mehrleistung gegenüber dem Vorgängermodell eigentlich noch zu wenig. 
Insbesondere wenn man bedenkt dass die Leistung durch den eDRAM eigentlich besser "auf die Straße gebracht" werden sollte.

In erster Linie hat hier also der Holzhammer den Nagel so gerade versenkt. Seiner theoretischen Leistungsfähigkeit hinkt der Chip eher hinterher.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Juni 2013)

Mir fällt noch ein Grund ein, warum ich das Gefühl habe, Intel holt sich hier mit der Holzhammermethode die Leistungskrone: 
Die GT3e taktet mit 1,3GHz, die 7660D hingegen nur mit 800MHz.
Wenn die GT3e im Mittel also 28,9% mehr fps bietet, gleichzeitig aber 62,5% höher getaktet ist, spricht das wirklich nicht für die GT3e, außer, das das kleiner Fertigungsverfahren (32nm bei AMD, 22nm bei Intel) höhere Taktraten erlaubt.

Sagte AMD nicht mal, das GHZ-Rennen sei für sie beendet? Für Intel offenbar nicht, sie haben es nur von der CPU auf die iGPU verlagert  
Naja, wobei, wenn AMD jetzt den 5GHz-FX ins Rennen schickt, kann man nicht davon reden, das das GHz-Rennen für AMD beendet ist


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2013)

Hohe Taktraten sind ja nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, solange der Verbrauch passt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Juni 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Hohe Taktraten sind ja nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, solange der Verbrauch passt.


 Richtig, aber in diesem Fall sagt es etwas über die Effizienz aus.


----------



## Horstinator90 (4. Juni 2013)

das würde ganz anders ausehen wenn er mit der A10-6800k getestet hätte..


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Juni 2013)

Horstinator90 schrieb:


> das würde ganz anders ausehen wenn er mit der A10-6800k getestet hätte..


Nein, der 6800k ist leider kaum bis garnicht schneller.


----------



## high_voltage147 (4. Juni 2013)

Hm wenn man das so sieht mit den Taktraten, dann könnte man ja wirklich munkeln, dass Intel wieder einmal den Holzhammer rausholt 



> Mir fällt noch ein Grund ein, warum ich das Gefühl habe, Intel holt sich hier mit der Holzhammermethode die Leistungskrone:



Das heißt doch dann im Klartext, dass die AMD iGPU (hat sie denn nun wirklich weniger Ausführungseinheiten??) wesentlich effizienter ist oder? oder ist es einfach nur der Treiber der bei AMD ja erheblich ausgereifter sein dürfte?


----------



## Locuza (4. Juni 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> So oft?
> Also AM1 bis AM3+ war ein extrem langlebiger Sockel, entsprechendes BIOS-Update vom Hersteller vorrausgesetzt natürlich, war es möglich, neue CPUs auf ältenen MoBos zu betreiben, und umgekehrt, ältere CPUs auf neuen MoBos geht auch fast immer. Einzig und allein der Sockel FM1 wurde vorzeitig/schnell abgelößt.
> Und dann guck Dir mal Intel im gleichen Zeitraum an. Sockel 775 - tot. Sockel 1366 - tot. Sockel 1156. - tot. Sockel 1155 - so gut wie tot. Mal gucken wie lange Sockel 1150 oder Sockel 2011 durchhalten.


Naja, oft hat man neue Steppings bekommen. Bei Intel bekommt man dagegen schon einen shrink pro Plattform. Gibt sich praktisch irgendwie nicht soviel oder? 



DaStash schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, ich hab da nicht so durchgesehen, welcher Test stellt gleich nochmal die reine, CPU unabhängige, GPU Leistung dar?


Und wie willst du das bewerkstelligen? Ein GPU-Limit ist praktisch vollkommen Okay als Maßstab. 




DaStash schrieb:


> Deine Interpretation, faktisch ist es aber der Nachfolger, da nachfolgende APU von Trinity.


Faktisch ist der Vishera ein Piledriver, aber irgendwie ist es doch nur ein neues Stepping. Marketing for the Win. 
Man kann es auf technischer Ebene interpretieren und auf einer Marketing Ebene und noch vielleicht auf anderen Ebenen. 
Mir persönlich egal, wichtig ist das, was praktisch herauskommt. 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch ein Grund ein, warum ich das Gefühl habe, Intel holt sich hier mit der Holzhammermethode die Leistungskrone:
> Die GT3e taktet mit 1,3GHz, die 7660D hingegen nur mit 800MHz.
> Wenn die GT3e im Mittel also 28,9% mehr fps bietet, gleichzeitig aber 62,5% höher getaktet ist, spricht das wirklich nicht für die GT3e, außer, das das kleiner Fertigungsverfahren (32nm bei AMD, 22nm bei Intel) höhere Taktraten erlaubt.


Takt und IPC ist im Grunde egal, wenn die Balance so gewählt wurde ist es nur ein Mittel zum Zweck. 
Aber du hast natürlich recht, dass mit Tri-Gate und 22nm fertigungsbedingt bessere Schaltzeiten, Flächenintegration und Verbrauchswerte ermöglicht werden. 
Unter diesen Umständen könnte ein 7660D wohl auch mit 1Ghz getaktet werden. 
Dazu können wir grob die GT3e Lösung als 32nm Produkt hochrechnen, ist glaube ich größer als die Trinity GPU. 
Dazu kommt halt natürlich noch der fette eDRAM. 
Rein von der Architektur ist die iGPU von AMD immer noch sehr arg im Vorteil, aber Intels enormer Fertigungsvorteil und ihre Verbesserungen bei der Architektur schlagen den reinen Architekturvorteil von AMD langsam nieder. 



high_voltage147 schrieb:


> Das heißt doch dann im Klartext, dass die AMD iGPU (hat sie denn nun wirklich weniger Ausführungseinheiten??) wesentlich effizienter ist oder? oder ist es einfach nur der Treiber der bei AMD ja erheblich ausgereifter sein dürfte?


 Ausführungseinheiten sind egal, was zählt ist Perf/Watt, Perf/mm² , Verbrauch/mm². Darunter kann man dann jede Lösung mixen. 
Die Treiber von AMD sind sicher auch deutlich besser und die haben auch einen großen Einfluss. 
Intel hat glaube ich durch einen neuen auch erheblich die Ivy-Bridge Performance verbessert neulich. 
Auch schwer hier eine objektive Betrachtung zu fällen, was ist auf die Hardware zurück zu führen, was auf die Software?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Juni 2013)

high_voltage147 schrieb:


> Das heißt doch dann im Klartext, dass die AMD iGPU (hat sie denn nun wirklich weniger Ausführungseinheiten??) wesentlich effizienter ist oder? oder ist es einfach nur der Treiber der bei AMD ja erheblich ausgereifter sein dürfte?


 Tja, solange es da keine weiterführenden Tests gibt, kann man das nicht genauer sagen. Aber ich tippe mal auf eine Mischung von beidem:
Ausgereiftere Technik und bessere Treiber.

Man müßte die GT3e auf 800MHz heruntertakten und dann nochmal vergleichen bzw dann auch noch die zusätzlichen Ausführungseinheiten daktivieren...aber dann ist die GT3e mit Sicherheit unterlegen, zumindest was die (Spiele)Leistung angeht.
Beim "Stromverbrauch" dürfte sie jetzt etwa gleich auf sein (mehr AUsführungseinheiten und höherer Takt bei kleinerer Strukturbreite). Taktet man sie runter auf 800MHz und/oder deaktiviert das mehr an Ausführungseinheiten gegenüber der 7660D, dann dürfte die GT3e auf jeden Fall weniger Leistung aufnehmen.

/edit: Locuza war schneller und ausführlicher


----------



## Locuza (4. Juni 2013)

Bis jetzt hat nur AMD das "Glück" mit Intel zu konkurrieren.
In paar Jahren wird die "Seuche" Intel auch Qualcomm, Samsung und den Rest befallen. 
Schon pervers wie weit Intel bei der Fertigung ist. 
Irgendwann ist es langweilig, dann ist Intel überall auf dem Siegertreppchen.

Naja, es gibt dann wenigstens weiterhin "unser/mein" geliebtes x86 Ökosystem und hoffentlich weiterhin PC-Spiele mit Einstellungsmöglichkeiten/Mods/Hacks etc.


----------



## Verminaard (4. Juni 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Man müßte die GT3e auf 800MHz heruntertakten und dann nochmal vergleichen bzw dann auch noch die zusätzlichen Ausführungseinheiten daktivieren...aber dann ist die GT3e mit Sicherheit unterlegen, zumindest was die (Spiele)Leistung angeht.
> Beim "Stromverbrauch" dürfte sie jetzt etwa gleich auf sein (mehr AUsführungseinheiten und höherer Takt bei kleinerer Strukturbreite). Taktet man sie runter auf 800MHz und/oder deaktiviert das mehr an Ausführungseinheiten gegenüber der 7660D, dann dürfte die GT3e auf jeden Fall weniger Leistung aufnehmen.
> 
> /edit: Locuza war schneller und ausführlicher


 
Um was rauszufinden?
Zaehlt nicht letztendlich das Endergebniss?
Bei den CPU's taktet man ja auch nicht alle gleich. Bei den dezidierten Grafikkarten noch weniger, siehe Vergleich 7970GE vs. neuer nVidia Riege.

Intel hat mit Haswell jetzt eine riesige Anzahl an verschiedenen CPU-Versionen, aber irgendwie noch immer nicht genug find ich, da die einen nur fuer den mobilen Bereich sind, die anderen festverloetet und noch fraglich ob die fuer den Endusermarkt kommen.


----------



## high_voltage147 (4. Juni 2013)

Naja jedenfalls ist der Vorsprung der Intels anscheinend geringer als er rechnerisch/bei einem reinem Hardwaredatenvergleich sein sollte wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe? 

Man dann wird das bestimmt spannend mit den wirklich neuen AMD (also nicht die hochgetakteten sondern die danach)
Ich freu mich jetz schon^^


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juni 2013)

Gibt irgendwer AMD mal die Fertigungsmöglichkeiten von Intel, das wäre doch mal was 

Ist schon nicht schlecht, die iGPU liegt in Spielen sogar etwas über meinen Erwartungen, schade ist nur, dass Intel den Holzhammer rausholen musste um diese Performance abzuliefern...


----------



## Locuza (4. Juni 2013)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ist schon nicht schlecht, die iGPU liegt in Spielen sogar etwas über meinen Erwartungen, schade ist nur, dass Intel den Holzhammer rausholen musste um diese Performance abzuliefern...


 Holzhammer in wie fern?


----------



## Verminaard (4. Juni 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Holzhammer in wie fern?


 Holzhammer wegen dem hohen Takt wahrscheinlich.

Weis auch nicht was diese Argumentation soll.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juni 2013)

Der "Holzhammer" bezieht sich auf die Größe des GT3e  
Ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht, da das Endprodukt passt aber ich schätze den GT3e incl. eDRAM auf ~100% größer als den Trinity, wenn man die Fertigung berücksichtigt (wie gesagt ich schätze^^)


Edit: wobei Holzhammer eigentlich das falsche Wort ist Intel kommt eher mit einem Schrumpfstrahl  xD


----------



## Locuza (4. Juni 2013)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Der "Holzhammer" bezieht sich auf die Größe des GT3e
> Ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht, da das Endprodukt passt aber ich schätze den GT3e incl. eDRAM auf ~100% größer als den Trinity, wenn man die Fertigung berücksichtigt (wie gesagt ich schätze^^)


 Das Ding ist dennoch "vergleichweise" klein, dank 22nm Fertigung. Wirtschaftlich gesehen kann man sich das leisten und die Perf/Watt ist gut. 
Also von Holzhammer würde ich nicht sprechen, eher von einem Ausschöpfen der Möglichkeiten in einem Maß, welches nicht platzt oder unbalanciert ist. 
Wenn Intel mit 2 Ghz kommen würde und 1.5V Spannung und dann 20% schneller wäre, aber auch 70% mehr Strom schlucken würde, dass wäre ein Holzhammer für mich.
Dieser Wandel, immer mehr die-space für die GPU zu opfern ist einfach der nächste Schritt bei der IT.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juni 2013)

Ich finde ja auch, dass Intel hier nach ihren Möglichkeiten alles richtig macht 
Denn : Sie sind vor AMD!


----------



## Locuza (4. Juni 2013)

Naja, Intel kann schwer etwas falsch machen. 
Wenn sie "Lust" haben oder Druck, dann hat Intel genug Möglichkeiten sehr schnell aufzuholen. 
Fertigung ist absoluter IT-Leader und an Geld mangelt es beileibe nicht, eben so wenig an Personal.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juni 2013)

Sieht man ja jetzt auch, sie haben die schlechtere Architektur aber können das einfach mit ihrem "Holzhammer" wettmachen, da sie einfach mit der Fertigung und teuren Spielereien wie dem eDRAM Kaschieren können.
AMD fehlt es hier eben eindeutig an der Fertigung, in welcher Intel eben ganz besonders stark ist...

(Sry aber Holzhammer ist mein Wort des Tages)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Juni 2013)

Ich lese hier oft, eher zwischen den Zeilen, das man den Erfolg von Intel nicht Honoriert bzw schätzt, alles was Intel Präsentiert automatisch herunter geredet wird.
Manche verglichen hier auch Äpfel (Notebooks) mit Birnen (Desktop), das verstehe ich am wenigsten, man darf nicht vergessen das die 5000er Reihe (fast) nur bei Notebooks eingesetzt wird.
Bei Notebooks, wo es Primär auf die CPU Leistung ankommt, setze ich ganz klar auf Intel und deren IGP.


----------



## Locuza (4. Juni 2013)

Intel ist auch hier die bessere Wahl. Aber es stimmt schon, ich mag Intel in der Hinsicht nicht, dass sie übermächtig geworden sind oder schon mehr oder weniger immer waren. 
So entsteht vielleicht auch immer der psychologische Underdog Sympathie-Bonus, man will dem armen weinenden Buben (AMD) doch helfen und unterstützen. 
Intel ist bei der Fertigung Nr. 1 und was die Ingenieure mit Tri-Gate bzw. dem zeitlichen Vorsprung geschafft haben, kann man schon als kleine Magie bezeichnen und das kann man ihnen auch hoch anrechnen, bloß wenn immer einer dominiert, dann ist es aus meiner Sicht dann eine Erfolgsgeschichte die sich eher negativ auf den Markt auswirkt, dank überfahrener Konkurrenten.


----------



## XE85 (5. Juni 2013)

high_voltage147 schrieb:


> Das heißt doch dann im Klartext, dass die AMD iGPU (hat sie denn nun  wirklich weniger Ausführungseinheiten??) wesentlich effizienter ist  oder?



Kan nman so nicht sagen, da keiner weiß wie die einzelnen Ausführungseinheiten intern aufgebaut sind.

Holzhammer würde ich das ganze auch nicht nennen, denn schließlich erreicht man das ganze nicht ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste - die TDP liegt ja nicht etwa bei 150Watt oder höher sondern bei nur 55, trotz hoher CPU Leistung.


----------



## high_voltage147 (5. Juni 2013)

Ja stimmt holzhammer passt nicht so ganz aber es kam eben so in den sinn^^


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Juni 2013)

Was mich noch interessieren würde als Test (eigentlich für jede iGPU/APU), wäre ein Belastungstest mit Furmark oä, um herauszufinden, wie lange der Chip sowohl CPU und GPU voll fahren lassen kann, und wieviel er sich bei solch einem Extremszenario aufheizt



XE85 schrieb:


> Nur bedingt, da es Iris Pro auch in kleineren CPUs geben wird. Für die "R" Modelle sind auch i5 mit dieser GPU geplant, und da ist nur die CPU Leistung niedriger.


 
Im Mobilbereich gibt es den GT3e (wie die Variante des GT3 mit den 128 MiB EDRAM eigentlich richtig heißt) nur noch auf 2 weitern Chips, dem 4850HQ und den 4750HQ. Beim 4850HQ ist der Listenpreis afaik bisher unbekannt, während der 4750HQ ein OEM Chip ist. Alle anderen Mobilchips müssen ohne den EDRAM auskommen.

Dieser scheint auch eher stromhungrig zu sein, denn alle anderen GT3 Modelle mit der HD 5000 sind mit 15W gelistet, diejenigen mit der GT3 Variante Iris 5100 haben (erkennbar daran, dass deren Nummer mit einer 8 endet) eine TDP von 28W


----------



## XE85 (5. Juni 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Im Mobilbereich gibt es den GT3e (wie die Variante des GT3 mit den 128  MiB EDRAM eigentlich richtig heißt) nur noch auf 2 weitern Chips, dem  4850HQ und den 4750HQ. Beim 4850HQ ist der Listenpreis afaik bisher  unbekannt, während der 4750HQ ein OEM Chip ist. Alle anderen Mobilchips  müssen ohne den EDRAM auskommen.



Im Mobilbereich ja - im Desktop wird es aber, wie erwähnt, auch i5 mit GT3e  geben.


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Juni 2013)

Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob diese auch in den normalen Handel kommen oder den OEMs vorbehalten sind


----------



## XE85 (5. Juni 2013)

Das gilt es in der Tat abzuwarten, bisher waren fest verlötete CPUs in der Regel auch im normalen Handel zu finden, siehe zB einige Celerons.


----------

